# best way to flounder fish the surf



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

just as the title says. any tips? best baits? strategies?


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

No expert here by any means. Not even 100% sure its the same species but the flounder in Chesapeake Bay were hitting my 1/4 oz white jig tipped with squid like it was going out of style. Just popped it bout 6 inches to a foot at a time. Never heard anyone speak of it on the panhandle. They seem to use bull minnows.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Last time I caught a flounder in the surf I was walking my rod out to cast over the sandbar and I spotted something neon in the water and I went to grab it and it took off. I thought Hmm...that was strange. So, rod in hand I chased that sucker down and it was a nice gulf flounder attached to a double drop ridge with a 4 oz weight. But to answer your question...I'm not really sure


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

TheLooney1 said:


> Last time I caught a flounder in the surf I was walking my rod out to cast over the sandbar and I spotted something neon in the water and I went to grab it and it took off. I thought Hmm...that was strange. So, rod in hand I chased that sucker down and it was a nice gulf flounder attached to a double drop ridge with a 4 oz weight. But to answer your question...I'm not really sure



ROFLMAO:thumbup:


----------

